# lighting option for a 55 gallon tank



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi I am setting up a 55 gallon tank that a family friend gave me for free and was wondering what lights would be the best for it. I found some really cheap t5HO fixture called the Ventura Series 2 Lamp 4' T5 High Output Fluorescent Fixtures, would this fixture be ok? Or would I need something else because my other options are the Coralife dual lamp t5NO fixture from Big Al's, or the much more expensive Aqualight H.O. T-5 Dual Lamp Fixture - 48".

The main thing I'm going to try and grow is Dwarf Hairgrass and HC, the other plants I haven't really decided on yet. The substrate is going to be 2 bags of eco-complete mixed with 2 bags of Tahitian moon sand (Yes I have heard that the moon sand will eventually settle to the bottom) with a layer of peat moss, osmocote, and laterite on the bottom of the tank. The co2 will be a 3 bottle staggered diy system until I can afford a pressurized system (I am well aware of the risks of this).

Any opinions on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

While I cannot comment on the branding of the different T5HO lighting, I would like to remind that you will also need to have a stringent fertilization regimen, as 2x54W T5HO is quite a bit of lighting (and will put you right at high lighting).

The NO lighting fixture may be an alternative if you want slightly lower lighting conditions (though CO2 will likely still be required).

For the Aqualight, keep in mind that one of the bulbs is an actinic bulb as well, which will not provide usable light for the plants.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

So will the Coralife t5NO fixture be able to provide the light needed for DHG and HC to be prosperous? As I have read on other forums that the t5No fixture is not nearly enough light for many plants.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

3020 said:


> So will the Coralife t5NO fixture be able to provide the light needed for DHG and HC to be prosperous? As I have read on other forums that the t5No fixture is not nearly enough light for many plants.


I would say no to the NO. I think the best option would be two 54 watt lamps. Not sure what exactly the fixtures you are considering have in them. The lighting at the bottom of the tank is what's important for those plants so the fixture should have parabolic reflectors for each lamp. You will also do much better with CO2 and some sort of fertilization regime. Without the CO2 and ferts. you will have algae. The fertilizer is pretty easy. The CO2 is also not too difficult to achieve. The easiest and most expensive is pressurized. You can also go DIY. It is cheaper but fussier and not as good but doable, It depends on your budget.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd go for the HO, with HO light you can grow pretty much anything but if you're going to grow HC you might wanna get a pressurized co2 system as well. HC doesn't carpet without enough co2.


----------

